

 Chat with the 17 year old hacker who hacked my blog  - Zilioum
http://thenextweb.com/2009/11/28/chat-hacker-hacked-blog/

======
colbyolson
It doesnt take a 'skilled hacker' much effort to use the tools others have
released. I cant imagine the author's blog being hacked as anything more than
mere button pushing. A 'script kiddy' really.

~~~
Zilioum
I agree. But still interesting why he does it.

~~~
mattezell
I think that the 'why' looses it intrigue when you consider that there is
little done to convey their purpose to anyone other than 1)the pissed off blog
owner and 2)their competing frienemies and script kiddies...

"... we do this to protest against somethings, for example the last month I
think there was a genocide agains the Uygurs in the west of China and we just
hacked around one thousand websites of the chinesse government. Our web page
is: www.ayyildiz.org..."

It seems more is said in this short interview about their supposed 'moral
motivations' and logic for these attacks than the attacks themselves actually
conveyed.

To make a real stance against something, wouldn't it prove far more beneficial
to compose a multi language (Translate) well thought out argument instead of
posting a few Turkish sentences and a flag Gif as a protest? A few lines of
CSS and javascript to actually provide usable reference and material to
viewers about what it is you feel strongly enough about to actually hack
another's property over?

I feel like this type of hack is more of a <i>"I'm a rebel (because I am a
kid) and am going to tag this bridge because I have a can of paint and no one
is there to catch me doing it - I'm a protester because I tagged it 'Pigs
suck!'"</i>

But again, in my day when 16 year olds where 'acting out against society' with
netbus and BackOrifice on my school pcs

~~~
Zilioum
For me its another example for how the term "hacker" is being wrongly
generalized and how easy its to claim to be one.

------
ThinkWriteMute
The guy who got "hacked" (see colbyolson's post) couldn't keep his bias out of
the conversation, ruined it for me. That and the guy comparing changing the
page of a blog to stealing.

There could have been a lot more interesting questions asked.

~~~
jackfoxy
Considering the situation, a crime victim interviewing the perp, I thought he
was quite effective at eliciting feedback. I suppose it's not surprising this
17 year old has the ethics of a sociopath. When I read he wants to become a
broker, LOL.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Yeah, sorry, this isn't a rape victim or someone who was mugged. A few lines
of code got changed in a website that didn't (easily) update their plugins.

The 17 year old was being a 17 year old.

------
hack_edu
The defacing/rooting hackers are always the young and bright ones it seems.
It's fun to watch how the trend continues over the years, and has spread to
all corners of the world.

------
todd3834
Would have been a lot more interesting if he had actually gained root and
explained how he pulled that off.

------
nzmsv
What's interesting is all the comments on that blog, saying how someone who
can download an automatic deface script "can make money with websites". I
thought the general public had a better understanding of the Internet these
days :)

